# Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €



## dididerdon (15. November 2011)

*Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Moin liebe PCGHler,
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...
Ich brauche eine neue Gaming Bude um mal wieder richtig vorne mitzuzocken.
Ist wahrscheinlich schon der 100. Thread dazu aber auch ich will MW3 und  BF3 auf hohen Settings spielen ohne das es ruckelt und am Ende der  Rechner evtl noch abschmiert.

Hier mal n paar Infos zu meiner derzeitigen Kiste.
AMD 64 X2 Dual 6000+
Gigabyte Mainboard GA-MA770-UD3
2gb RAM
GeForce 8600 GTS 512 mb
500 gb SAMSUNG HD502IJ
500 gb Seagate ST3500418AS
1000 gb Seagate Externe
Optisches Laufwerk HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H54N
Optisches Laufwerk HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR-H30N

Monitor: Philips 220CW, wohl mit einer max. Auflösung von 1680x1050!?

Ich habe ca. 1000 € zur Verfügung und würde gern die HDDs und die LW  sowie den Cardreader aus dem alten System mitnehmen. Kann man sonst noch  was gebrauchen? Was ich verhindern möchte ist das ein altes Bauteil im  neuen System ausbremst.
Das neue System sollte wieder vorne mitmischen können und leise sowie gut gekühlt sein.
Wenn es noch irgendwelcher Infos bedarf lasst es mich bitte wissen.
Was denkt ihr in bezug auf das Kaufdatum?
Sollte man Weihnachten noch abwarten oder steht vielleicht ein Release  in naher Zunkunft an? Irgendein Bauteil auf das mal noch warten sollte?

Ach ja, ich würde gern meinen 47 Zoll TV an den Rechner mit anschließen um Filme, etc zu schauen. Falls das eine Info sein sollte die wichtig für die Auswahl der Komponenten hat^^

Freundlichst angegrüßt,
Didi


----------



## jonasf (15. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

erstmal willkommen im forum 

also dein jetziges system kannst du wegschmeißen 
die hdds und laufwerke kannst du übernehmen wenn sie sata anschlüsse haben.
eventuell verwendbar wäre auch ein gehäuse (welches hast du?) lohnt sich aber nicht groß im normalfall.
den tv anschließen für filme ist kein ding mit neuen grakas.

möchtest du übertakten?


----------



## dididerdon (15. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hui das ging ja fix 
Gehäuse möchte ich ein Neues, da das neue System möglichst leise und sehr gut gekühlt werden soll. Besondere Styling Features wie irgendwelche Sichtfenster brauche ich nicht. Das Ding steht im Schreibtisch... Einzig 2-3 Front USbs wären nice to have..

Die HDDs sollten auf jedenfall Sata haben, bei den LWs bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher. Aber zur Not reicht ein neuer DVD brenner als LW.

Was bringt mir übertakten?
Nur ein Gefühl das ich was an meinem Rechner rumgeschraubt habe oder bringt es tatsächlich spürbare Vorteile?
Ich kenn mich leider nicht so aus aber wenn wir hier um 10 oder 20 Euro für eine OC Option haben hätte ich nichts dagegen 

Braucht irh sonst noch Infos?

Cruise,
didi


----------



## Gast1324 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

naja beim übertakten bekommst du schon mehr leistung, aber verlierst auch die garantie des cpus.
ich würd dir wenn du übertakten willst den i5 2500k+ p68 board ans herzen legen.


----------



## Softy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

So kannst Du es machen: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s 
 NT: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B 
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 
 optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern 
 optional Lüfter: 3x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm


----------



## dididerdon (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Guten Morgen Jungs,
ich hab gestern mal wieder ziemlich viel gelesen und Benchmark Tables angesehen.

N Freund von mir fing dann auch an mit "hol dir  doch gleich nen 6 Kern ala AMD 1100t".. Was bringen mir denn die 2  zusätzlichen Kerne? Mehr Kerne mehr Zukunftssicherer?

Laut Benchmark Tables sind die Intels derzeit ein Mü besser und auch mit weniger Kernen erziehlen die wohl mehr Punkte.
Ich habe mich auch innerlich auch schon so ein Stück weit auf i5 eingestellt.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch ob 2400 (~170€), 2500 (~180€) oder 2500k (~190€).
Ausm Bauch heraus würd ich wohl den 2.5k wählen, wegen 20 Euro kann ich  ja dann auch den "besten" nehmen (und wenn ich groß bin habe ich dann  auch noch die Option zum OC) 

Als Mainboard muss ja dann eins von diesen 1155 her, oder?
Dann würd ich gern eins nehmen was USB 3.0 kann und sonst auch alle Schnittstellen hat.
Hängt es vom Mainboard ab ob ich Frontusb bekommen kann?

Was haltet ihr von dem Antec High Current Gamer 520W Netzteil?

Bei der Graka bin ich noch völlig unentschlossen..
Was sagt der Speicher aus? Heißt mehr Speicher mehr Leistung?
z.b. hat ne HD6950 2gb Speicher, hingegen ne GTX 560ti nur 1gb.. ist dadurch die mit 2gb besser?
Kann mir jemand das erklären worauf es da ankommt?

Falls ich mir in Zukunft nen neuen Monitorkaufen möchte sollte die Grafikkarte bei der jetzigen Auflösung von 1680x1050 nicht am Limit sein. Und auch in Zukunft relativ easy mithalten können.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig Licht ins dunkele bringen 

Grüße,
Didi


----------



## jonasf (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

mehr kerne lohnen sich nur bei programmen die das auch ausnutzen.
games tun dies zum großteil nicht daher sind die i5 in games schneler.
sieht man auch gut am geringen unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 bei games.

der 2500k ist auf jeden fall ein top prozessor der problemlos auf 4-4.5 ghz rennt.

ja du brauchst dann ein sockel 1155 board.
ein P oder Z chipsatz wenn du übertakten willst.
jap front usb ist vom mainboard abhängig.
ein gutes teil was ziemlich alles unterstüzt wäre das asrock p67 extreme4

das antec hcg 520 ist top  nur leider kein CM drum wäre das be quiet! Pure Power 530W eine gute alternative

mehr speicher heißt nicht gleich mehr leistung.
teilweise sind die 2gb modelle kaum schneller als die 1gb und habe sogar bei manchen benches schlechtere werte gesehen.
empfehlung kann ich da aber keine aussprechen...

naja die neuen GPUs schaffen alle FHD 
da bist du sowohl mit hd 6950 / 6970 wie auch gtx 560ti/570/580 gut bedient
bei deinem budget geht es wohl eher richtung 6950 / 560ti
nvidia hat generell die etwas bessere bildqualität die amds sind meist einen tick schneller.
gut sind beide. 
das sind mal einige gute modelle
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII, Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom, Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC oder Sapphire HD 6950, ASUS EAH6950 DCII, Sapphire HD 6950 DiRT3


----------



## Neodrym (16. November 2011)

Kann die Zusammenstellung von jonasf undsofty befürworten.Gehäuse sind Geschmackssache .. 
Xigmatek midgard oder Fractal Design Core 3000 sind schöne,schlichte Gehäuse ..p/l auch klasse.

@ 6kerner ..
Fällt Mmn weg da der i5,i7 einfach performanter ist.

Sollte dir die Leistung einer gtx560ti oder hd6870 nicht ausreichen ..erkundige dich doch über sli/crossfire.

Gruss


----------



## dididerdon (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ok, dann halten wir schon mal fest, das es ein i5 2500k wird.
Ausserdem tendiere ich auch eher zu einer GTX560Ti als zu einer 6950.  (BF3 muss in meiner jetzigen Auflösung in hohen Settings ohne Probleme  laufen!)

Mainboard und Gehäuse sollten platz für mind. 1 LW, Kartenleser und  FrontUSB (vorzugsweise 3.0) haben. Ausserdem sollte das Gehäuse sehr  gute Kühlung gewährleisten und so leise wie möglich sein. Staubfilter wäre vom Vorteil!

Woran erkenn ich den wie stark das NT sein muss?
Aus Sli/CF kann ich verzichten, das will ich nicht haben. Wenn ich kein 500W NT brauch ist das auch ok. Brauch man KabelManagement?

Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem jetzigen Monitor zufrieden (1 Jahr alt)  und wenn es nicht zwingend notwendig ist werde ich mir in nächster Zeit  auch keinen neuen holen. Wenn die 560Ti dennoch FullHD supportet kann  das ja nicht schaden.

Fehlt nur noch der RAM, oder?
Muss ich da auf irgendwas achten oder kann ich jeden 1333 RAM nehmen? So  stylishe dinger brauch ich nicht. Sieht ja eh keiner im Gehäuse..

Ach ja, lohnt der umstieg auf Win7? Hab jetzt XP und bin damit zufrieden..
Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!

Grüße,
Didi


----------



## jonasf (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

RAM:
Corsair, GeIL, G.Skill, Kingston oder TeamGroup Elite

NT sollte mit 560ti und 2500k sogar ein 480W teil reichen.
kabelmanagment ist kein muss nur ein praktisches extra.
ich habs auch nicht aber hab deshalb halt einige unbenutzte kabel rumhängen im gehäuse...

win7 ist schon cool.
wenn unter xp aber alles läuft und du zufrieden bist glaub ich nicht dass es sich lohnt.

lw und kartenleser passen überall rein 
front usb musst du hal schauen ob das gehäuse das hat und das mobo es unterstützt 
ich hab jetzt ein usb3.0 frontpanel und oben am gehäuse sind fest 2 usb 2.0 und n esata anschluss...


----------



## dididerdon (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Was haltet ihr davon?


Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155     
sofort lieferbar     
185,73 €

Artikel-Nr. HV1133MGDE     entfernen
MSI P67A-C45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3     
sofort lieferbar     
99,95 €

Artikel-Nr. HV20KI22DE     entfernen
8GB-Kit Kingston ValueRAM PC3-10667U CL9     
sofort lieferbar     
35,69 €

Artikel-Nr. HV1023WJDE     entfernen
Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 1GB GDDR5     
sofort lieferbar     
216,26 €

Artikel-Nr. HVR450GGDE     entfernen
Super-Flower SF450P14XE Golden Green Pro 80plus gold     
sofort lieferbar     
62,82 €

Artikel-Nr. HV30THRBDE     entfernen
Thermalright HR-02 Macho     
verfügbar ab 18.11.2011     
33,86 €

Artikel-Nr. HV203FD4DE     entfernen
FRACTAL DESIGN Gehäuse Arc Midi Tower     
sofort lieferbar     
82,61 €
____
716,92 € bei Hardwareversand

Eine Frage zum Gehäuse hätte ich noch.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind da 2 Blenden. Da mach ich dann das LW und den Cardreader rein. Der CR ist doch aber viel kleiner. Brauch ich dann noch ne extra Blende oder wie löse ich das?

Hab ich sonst irgendwas vergessen? Oder bin ich damit gerüstet um die nächsten 2Jahre anständig zu zocken?
DANKE!!!

Grüße,
Didi


----------



## jonasf (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

zum NT und zum Mobo kann ich nichts sagen 
aber msi ist ja eig schon gut 

rest schaut gut aus


----------



## Seeefe (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Graka würd ich eher die schon vorgeschlagene Asus nehmen


----------



## dididerdon (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Gibts dafür auch ne Begründung?
Hab gesehen es gibt auch ne Version mit 2gb.. z.b. die heir hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Palit Geforce GTX 560 Ti, 2048MB, PCI-Express
Wäre das besser?


----------



## Seeefe (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

2GB brauchst du nicht. Mehr als 1Gb braucht man nur ab ner höheren Auflösung als 1920x1080 usw. 
Die Asus ist die kühlste und leiseste 560ti. Hab se selber


----------



## Abufaso (16. November 2011)

Ich schliesse mich Seeefe an, der Asus DC/II Kühler kühlt echt gut


----------



## jonasf (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

hab die 570er von asus und die kühler sind echt hammer


----------



## dididerdon (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Guten Morgen!
Also doch lieber die 560Ti gg GTX 570 eintauschen?
Würde mit der Asus GTX 570, 1280mb (retail) bei hwv.de auf 812,36 kommen.
Da ich aber immo nur 1680x1050 kann und in den nächsten 1-2 Jahr eigentl. kein neuen Moni kaufen wollte macht das keinen Sinn, oder?
In 2 Jahr werd ich wahrscheinlich eh nochmal nachlegen müssen und dann ist doch sicher die 570 auch schon nicht mehr aktuell. Macht es dann nicht mehr Sinn die 100€ jetzt zu sparen? 

Irgendwelche Bemerkungen?

Lg
Didi


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall zur GTX560Ti greifen, die reicht für die Auflösung locker aus.  Die GTX570 ist nur 10-15% schneller, das lohnt auf keinen Fall.


----------



## jonasf (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

*zustimmung*


----------



## dididerdon (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

DANKE!

Also die Konfi von oben nur mit der Asus GTX 506Ti hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI ??

Habt vielen Dank!
Grüße,
Didi


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Persönlich würde ich kein Super-Flower Netzteil nehmen,  sondern eher ein hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold

Rest


----------



## dididerdon (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ok, ich habs mir jetzt nochmal überlegt und möchte doch gleich die  GTX570 nehmen. Dann fahr ich jetzt schon besser und hab mehr Reserven  sollt ich mir nen FHD Moni holen.

Könnt ihr mir nochmal bitte ne Konfi mit i5 2500k und Gtx 570 machen?
Leise, Kühl und FrontUSB sind die Anforderungen.

Habt vielen Dank für eure Beratung!
Grüße,
Didi


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Da kannst Du einfach die Grafikkarte gegen die GTX570 austauschen.  Der Rest war ja bereits ok-


----------



## dididerdon (24. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hi,
erstmal sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde.

Ich wollte jetzt Final nochmal klären ob es alles zusammen passt und vorallem ob ich die große Graka ins Gehäuse bekomme.

Entschieden habe ich mich für folgendes Setup:
i5 2500k
Super flower 550W Golden Green NT
8gb Kingston value Ram
ASUS GTX 570 DCII
fractal design arc midi

Jetzt habe ich nur noch 2 Fragen.

1. brauche ich den HR 02 gleich oder erst wenn ich OCen will? Das passt  auch mit dem Arc, oder? Bei den anderen Gehäusen war immer nur Platz für  Kühler bis 160mm. Laut HP hat der HR 02 allerdings 162mm Einbauhöhe...

2. beim MB wollte ich ja eigentlich das MSI, allerdings gibts das bei  Mindfactory nicht. .Unterstützt das von Softy genannte Asricj Z68 Pro 3 FrontPanel USB 3.0? Oder hat das nur nen Anschluss für hinten?

Ansonsten müsste jetzt alles klar sein.

Ich schau mir jetzt noch n paar Tage die Preisentwicklung an und werde denk ich mal um Weihnachten bestellen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

LG
Didi


----------



## jonasf (24. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

den macho würd ich direkt einbauen weil der ne backplate hat. dh du müsstest sonst das mobo wieder rausnehmen...
und besser sowie leiser (bzw nicht lauter) als der boxed sollte er auch sein also hast du keine nachteile 

super flower netzteil?
kauf dir was anständiges:
- Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
- be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W (Kabelmanagement)
- Cougar SX S550 (Kabelmanagement)
- be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 550W (Kabelmanagement)
- Seasonic X-560 (Kabelmanagement)

EDIT:


Supports  graphic card lengths up to 290mm when removable HDD-Bay is in place --> die asus ist minimal länger...292mm ca. vlt hast du glück. sonst muss der hdd kasten weichen
Supports  graphic card lengths up to 470mm without removable HDD-Bay
Supports  CPU coolers with height of180mm --> macho passt ^^
EDIT2:
unterstützt es wohl nicht
- ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1
- ASRock P67 Extreme4

die 2 z.b. hätten es

rest kommt gleich xD


----------



## facehugger (24. November 2011)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Wenn du in 1680x1050 zockst, würde sogar eine 6870/GTX560 langen. Solltest du dir irgendwann einmal einen Full-HD-Moni zulegen wollen, kannst du dir immer noch eine stärkere Graka zulegen... Hier hast du mal was zur Performance:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - ComputerBase
so viel langsamer sind die günstigeren Karten gar nicht. Und Leistung kauft man nicht auf Vorrat, sondern dann wenn man sie braucht Würde dir ebenfalls zum BeQuiet L8 530W CM raten


Gruß


----------



## dididerdon (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hi Leute,
ich hab mal wieder etwas Zeit gefunden und möchte mich mal wieder melden. Also, Frohes Neues erstmal 

Ich habe im November das Sys so auf die Merkliste gesetzt um zu schauen wie sich die Preise über Weihnachten/Silvester entwickeln.
Hätte wahrscheinlich lieber gleich bestellen sollen.. Preise sind natürlich nach oben gegangen.. -.-

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auch wieder viele Threads hier verfolgt und so kamen nun wieder ein paar Zweifel an der Konfi auf, die ich nochmal ansprechen wollte.

OCen macht doch eigentlich erst nach 2 Jahren Sinn, oder? (Garantie ist abgelaufen und der neue Rechner ist in die "Jahre" gekommen)
Dann ist doch auch die Graka "schon älter" und wird dann auch mit OCen nicht mehr der Renner sein?!
Ich habe hier gelesen das jemanden ohne OC Absichten ein Xeon empfohlen wurde. (Kosten ungefähr das gleiche wie ein i5 2500K)
Welcher ist jetzt besser!?

Desweiteren habe ich meine jetzige Mühle mal aufgeschraubt und gesehen, dass meine LWs "nur" IDE Verbindungen haben.
Hat das vorgeschlagene Board Anschlüsse dafür? Macht es Sinn die LWs gegen ein neues mit SATA zu tauschen? Wenn ja, welche?

Dann habe ich gesehen, dass eine "neue" GTX 560Ti 448 rausgekommen ist. Neu gleich besser wie die GTX 570? -> Monitor bestell ich auch gleich mit, wird ein ASUS VS248h oder der Dell U2312hm, also FHD.

Beim Gehäuse bleibts auf jedenfall (Fractal Arc Midi mit USB 3.0 Front). Das hat auch schon CM...
Brauch man beim NT Kabelmanagement? Oder kann ich beruhigt auf das Antec 520 setzen?
HR 02 Macho bleibt.

Ich spiele auch noch mit dem Gedanken mir eine SSD für Betriebsystem zu holen. Soll ich da lieber ne 60ier oder lieber ne 120ier nehmen? Bei der größeren könnt ich dann ja noch Steam mit den Games drauf machen oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert?

Danke für eure Tips!
Freundlichst angegrüßt,
Didi


----------



## chregubr85 (9. Januar 2012)

Gtx 566 TI 448 ist eine leicht schwächere Gtx 570. Aber eine durchaus interessante Karte, da sie Leistungsmässig sehr nahe an der 570er ist, aber wesentlich weniger kostet.

Cm beim Netzteil ist kein muss, jedoch herrscht dadurch mehr Ordnun im Gehäuse und der Luftstrom kann besser fliessen.

Ssd würde ich persönlich keine unter 120gb nehmen, und die sind schon ziemlich schnell voll...


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Um genau zu sein ist eine GTX560ti 448 ~3% langsamer als ne 570 bei 50€ weniger Kosten


----------



## dididerdon (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Grüße...

Also besser zur GTX 560 448 anstatt zur GTX 570? Ich mein 3% ist nicht wirklich was und zu sehen wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Wie wirkt sich das denn aus? Kann es zu laggs kommen? Läuft BF3 da genauso gut wie mit der 570? Will halt später nicht sagen "hätt' ich man n Fuffi mehr ausgegeben"...

Gibts da auch ne klare Empfehlung Richtung ASUS Modell oder welche kann man da nehmen?

Was ist mit dem Rest?



> OCen macht doch eigentlich erst nach 2 Jahren Sinn, oder? (Garantie ist  abgelaufen und der neue Rechner ist in die "Jahre" gekommen)
> Dann ist doch auch die Graka "schon älter" und wird dann auch mit OCen nicht mehr der Renner sein?!
> Ich habe hier gelesen das jemanden ohne OC Absichten ein Xeon empfohlen wurde. (Kosten ungefähr das gleiche wie ein i5 2500K)
> Welcher ist jetzt besser!?


und 



> [...] meine LWs "nur" IDE Verbindungen haben.
> Hat das vorgeschlagene Board Anschlüsse dafür? Macht es Sinn die LWs gegen ein neues mit SATA zu tauschen? Wenn ja, welche?


Dank euch!


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich würde diese Grafikkarte nehmen: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn Du ein Board mit IDE-Schnittstelle brauchst, und übertakten willst: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## wuestenfux (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Alternativ für 16€ einen DVD Brenner mit SATA Anschluß holen.


----------



## dididerdon (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Also bleibts beim i5.

Gibts denn irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile bezüglich Sata und IDE?
Oder ist das einfach nur ne neue Steckverbindung und macht beim LW sowieso kein Unterschied?

Wie sähe die Kombo mit neuem LW aus?
Lohnt der Wechsel da IDE sowieso vom Austerben bedroht ist und in naher Zukunft nichts mehr mit IDE gibt?

Fix sind jetzt also:
Proz: i5 2500k -> Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  200€
Graka: GTX 560 448 -> ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 250€
NT: Antec 520W -> Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06204-6/0761345-06205-3/0761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 60€
Kühler: HR 02 Macho -> Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 34€
RAM: Kingston Value 8gb -> 8GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook 35€, ist das der richtige?!
Gehäude: Arc midi -> Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 80€

Dann nur noch das MB, richtig? 
*ASRock Fatal1ty ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
110€ (bei MF)
*

Dann brauch ich kein LW mehr sondern kann mein jetziges übernehmen.
Was kostet ein passendes MB zum Übertakten ohne IDE? (aber auch +USB 3.0 Front) 

+ dvd brenner lw ~20€


Dazu dann evtl noch die SSD für 135€?
Corsair Force Series 3 F120, 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-F120GB3-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Sind in Summe ~904€


Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Junky90 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Nimm lieber die crucial m4 oder kingston hyperX SSD, die sind schneller und zuverlässiger.
Sandy Bridge unterstützt kein IDE. AUF KEINEM BOARD.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Der RAM ist OK, etwas günstiger und mit lebenslanger Herstellergarantie: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Ob IDE oder SATA ist beim Laufwerk egal, aber IDE ist schon am Aussterben.

das Board ist das richtige. 

SSD würde ich eine Crucial m4 oder Corsair Performance Pro oder Samsung SSD 830 nehmen.



Junky90 schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge unterstützt kein IDE. AUF KEINEM BOARD.



Das ist falsch.


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

IDE ist tot, RAM könntest du auch diesen nehmen:


8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
   Gruß


----------



## wuestenfux (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Gefällt mir  RAM noch austauschen und fertig.


----------



## Junky90 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

@Softy 
Dann belehre mich eines besseren und zeig mir ein h67 oder p67 mit IDE.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*



Junky90 schrieb:


> @Softy
> Dann belehre mich eines besseren und zeig mir ein h67 oder p67 mit IDE.



Bitte schön: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) PATA | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## wuestenfux (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Junky09 bist du blind? Da ist doch in der config ein Board mit P67 Chipsatz


----------



## Junky90 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

@wuestenfux
Nein Wirklich ? da wär ich jetz nich drauf gekommen. xDxD

@softy
Als ich vor genau einem Jahr auf sandy bridge umgestiegen bin, wollte ich unbedingt ein Board mit IDE haben da ich auch noch so alte Laufwerke rumfliegen hab.
Allerdings hab ich nach tagelanger Suche so ein Board nicht gefunden, wodurch ich mir dann ein neues Laufwerk zugelegt habe.


----------



## wuestenfux (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Vielleicht gab es da die Boards einfach noch nicht mit IDE Support aber nun sind sie ja da


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich würde eh auf IDE verzichten. Diese dicken Strippen

Gruß


----------



## wuestenfux (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Die gibt es doch auch schon in rund  Aber du hast recht hübsch ist was anderes.


----------



## dididerdon (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Super, den Ram hatte ich eigentlich auch gesucht aber iwie nicht gefunden bei MF. -> Ram ausgetauscht.

Dann lass ich doch lieber das IDE fähige Board weg und nehm stattdessen noch nen neuen DVD Brenner dazu.
Welches Board und welchen Brenner? 

Die SSDs gibts, bis auf die Crosair bei MF nicht und die schlägt dort mit 206 euro zu buche.
Eine von denen kann ich mir zur Not auch hier um die Ecke kaufen.
Die 128gb Version reicht ja für Win und 2-3 Spiele?!

sÄÄäNKs


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Brenner kannst Du einen LG GH22NS70 nehmen, und Board ein Asrock P67 oder Z68 Pro3.

128GB reichen gut aus für Windows, Office und 2-3 Lieblingsspiele.


----------



## wuestenfux (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Brenner wäre der hier
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Jupp 128GB reichen locker für 2-3 Spiele.

Mainboard z.B.
ASRock P67 Pro3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop -

EDIT: Softy war mal wieder ein µ schneller  aber dafür liefer ich dir gleich die Links mit


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> .
> 
> Mainboard z.B.
> ASRock P67 Pro3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop -


oder halt dieses hier:


ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop
damit kannst du übertakten und die verbaute Grafikeinheit (IGP) nutzen. Sehr empfehlenswert, falls die eigentliche Graka mal ausfallen sollte...


Gruß


----------



## dididerdon (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Das ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 ist ja sogar günstiger. Wenn nichts dagegen spricht würde ich das nehmen.

Sonst noch Anmerkungen?


----------



## wuestenfux (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Eigentlich nicht jetzt solltest du alles haben  Bestellst du bei MF?


----------



## dididerdon (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

@wuestenfux: so hatte ich es vor... warum?

Die SSD wollte ich dann irgendwo hier um die Ecke kaufen. In Mux gibts einige Compustores


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*



dididerdon schrieb:


> Das ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 ist ja sogar günstiger. Wenn nichts dagegen spricht würde ich das nehmen.
> 
> Sonst noch Anmerkungen?



Das Board kannst Du auch nehmen, ist prima.


----------



## dididerdon (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Dann haben wir alles?

Variante 1 mit Asus:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2198111ffd13d8a09a4b11722fa3447fa64171c1790e8
*922,18 €*

Variante 2 mit Dell:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219c19e4d250cb9548b56577bfd50f887c57764da4834
*934,64€*

Jetzt muss ich mich nur entscheiden welche Glotze und dann kann ich bestellen.
Lohnt sich Midnight shopping oder holen die das über die Anhebung der HW Preise wieder rein?

Habt vielen Dank für eure Geduld!

Cruise,
Didi


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*



dididerdon schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Midnight shopping oder holen die das über die Anhebung der HW Preise wieder rein?



Oft gehen die Preise gegen Abend etwas hoch, aber nicht immer. Wenn möglich, könntest Du ein paar Tage die Preise beobachten, und dann zuschlagen, wenn es günstig ist.


----------



## dididerdon (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Die Frage ist: Was ist günstig?

 Allein der i5 ist heute knapp 20€s teurer wie vor 2 Monaten... 
 RAM Preis scheinen auch wieder etwas anzuziehen..
 Hab MF jetzt mal nach nem unverbindlichen Angebot fürs komplett Paket gefragt. Schauen wir mal was sie antworten..


----------



## Abufaso (10. Januar 2012)

Nimm ruhig den Dell U2312HM. Der ist sein Geld wert.


----------



## chregubr85 (10. Januar 2012)

Auch der Asus ist sein Geld wert, hab ich zu Hause stehen. Würde aber auch eher zum Dell greifen wenn es das Budget zuläst. IPS ist qualitativ halt schon besser als das im Asus verbaute TN-Panel...


----------



## dididerdon (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

12€ Unterschied zwischen beiden...
Der Dell gefällt mir nicht vom Design hat aber wohl die bessere Technik.
Bin noch auf der Suche nach Shops wo ich sie mir live mal anschauen kann. Oder aber ich mach meinen Rechner fertig und bestell beide und einen schick ich dann zurück.. schauen wir mal..


----------



## chregubr85 (10. Januar 2012)

Ok, 12 Euro sind ja wirklich nicht die Welt... Aber live besichtigen ist immer die beste wahl.


----------



## dididerdon (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Kein Sonderangebot von MF und dazu ist nun auch das Brett und die Karte nicht mehr verfügbar.
Ist wohl bestellt und wird am Freitag erwartet.
Schauen wir mal wie die Preise bis dahin sind...


----------



## jonasf (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

ich hab den asus vk26h zu hause stehen.
kann ich auch sehr empfehlen.
bis auf den etwas wackligen standfuß echt super.
klasse bild und superschnelle reaktionszeiten.


----------



## dididerdon (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Grüße!

Hab gerade gesehen, dass das Board ( ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 ) nur 2 externe USB 3.0 Anschlüsse hat.
Was bedeutet das?
Kann ich trotzdem den Front USB Anschluss nutzen?!
Intern, extern.. was brauch ich? Oder brauch ich beides??


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Kommt auf das Gehäuse an. Welches willst Du nehmen?


----------



## dididerdon (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Das Fractal Arc Midi...
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p740699_Fractal-Arc-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

Das hat vorne ne Anschluss für USB 3.0. Du hattest irgendwann glaub ich mal gesagt das man dafür nen Internen Anschluss braucht, richtig?!


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ja, da bräuchtest Du ein  ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (falls Du nicht übertakten willst) oder ein  ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (falls doch).


----------



## dididerdon (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Oh man.. also doch wieder umbauen... naja zumindest ist es vor der Bestellung aufgetaucht und nicht erst nach eintreffen der Ware 

Naja wenn ich den I5 2500k nehme muss ich auch eins mit Übertaktmöglichkeit nehmen.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist da aber wieder keine IGP dabei?! Richtig?
Brauch man IGP?
Schaltet die Graka in Win betrieb ab und on board Grafik macht die kleinen Anforderungen?!
Sonst iwelche Vorteile?

Kannst du bitte nochmal über die Konfi schauen und sagen ob wir vielleicht noch was übersehen haben?
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2198e9f540abac8aa11db73171c489de9a9acdac56703



*Warum steht auf dem GH Link, dass das Board 4x Usb 3.0 Anschlüsse hat (2x intern, 2x extern) und auf der Mindfactory Seite steht: "Anzahl USB3.0 Anschlüsse:                 2x"*



Nur interessehalber, was bedeuted extern und interner Anschluss für USB 3.0?
Intern = Front, Extern = Hinten?


danke


----------



## jonasf (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

intern = direkt auf dem mobo
extern = als stecker hinten (also an der mobo blende)

die igp kannst du nur mit h und z boards nutzen (mit z könntest du auch übertakten)
die idee gibt es.
allerdings kann die graka nicht ganz abschalten und daher verbraucht die kombination mehr also die graka alleine


----------



## dididerdon (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Danke jonasf für die Erklärung!

Also ein Board mit intern und externen Anschlüssen für USB 3.0. Dann kann ich meine 1TB Externe hinten anstecken und Ad hoc needs an den Front. 

Ohne IGP ist es wahrscheinlich das von Softy (ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1 ) und welches würde mit IGP in Frage kommen?
Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?

Danke für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Abufaso (17. Januar 2012)

Das ASRock Z68 Extreme4 hat z.B. den Z-Chipsatz.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Die Zusammenstellung sieht prima aus. 

Board mit Z68 Chipsatz könntest Du das hier nehmen: ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Lohnt sich aber nicht, Lucid Virtu und SSD-Caching sind der größte Blödsinn.


----------



## jonasf (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

tada
welche davon genau was taugen 
asrock extreme4 ist sehr gut aber recht teuer...
das MSI Z68A-G45 ist glaub auch gut


----------



## dididerdon (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Die Dinger sind echt teuer!
MSI gibts bei Mindfactory nicht, also bleiben wohl nur die Asrocks und die sind nicht billig.
Kann mal jemand bitte schauen ob ich die richtigen Kriterien bei MF ausgewählt habe?

INTEL Sockel 1155 -> Desktop Mainboards -> Mainboards -> Hardware - Computer Shop

Steig da irgendwie nicht durch... wollte nicht mehr wie 130 Eus für n Brett ausgeben..
thx


----------



## jonasf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

intel hd graphics onboard?! 
nope das brauchst du nicht.
und p61 chipsatz ist auch  p67 / z68 brauchst du.
ich schau mal kurz


billig kommt man da ja nun nicht weg...
schade dass man bei mf nicht nach externen und internen usbs trennen kann 
p67 oder z68 extreme4 wäre wohl das sinnvollste...


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Z68 Board wäre z.B. das ASRock Extreme für knapp 100€.


----------



## jonasf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

welches?
extreme3?
das hat kein internes usb3.0

das pro3 auch nicht


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Laut Beschreibung sollte es einen internen USB 3 Header haben
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer


----------



## jonasf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

nope.
extreme3
zum vergleich extreme4 (das hat)


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hmm denn stimmen die Angaben bei Geizhals nicht  Weil ich habe ja gefiltert gehabt mit Internen USB3.0.

Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder vom 4er und 3er anschaue hast du recht, danke dir


----------



## dididerdon (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

wo hast du das gelesen?
Das ist je das... bei MF steht immer nur 2x Usb 3 Anschlüsse. Wenn ich dann auf die externen schaue sehe ich die zwei dann auch... aber wenn ich nach 4 Anschlüssen suche bringt er mir nur Boards jenseits der 200 euro und die haben dann auch iwie nur 4x externe..?!?!

Bei Geizhals steht immer noch Anschlüsse intern und Anschlüsse extern.
Wenn ich bei dem Z68 Gen3 schaue hat der nur extern..
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> intel hd graphics onboard?!
> nope das brauchst du nicht.
> und p61 chipsatz ist auch  p67 / z68 brauchst du.
> ich schau mal kurz



Intel onboard ist doch IGP oder nicht?
Und P61 war das einzige was ich als Alternative zum Z Chip auswählen konnte...


----------



## jonasf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

nee das mit den onboard graphics heißt dass schon ein grafikchip auf dem mobo integriert ist 
die igp die du nutzen willst kommt von der cpu

jaaa wegen der sache mit dem grafikchip 

mf dokumentiert anscheinend nur externe
dh 4 anschlüsse heißt bei denen 4 externe 
die internen scheinen sie nicht zu berücksichtigen...


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Nene das bezog sich auf Geizhals da hatte ich gesucht gehabt inkl. Filter mit internen USB3.0 und da kam halt immer das Extreme 3 mit raus


----------



## jonasf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> Nene das bezog sich auf Geizhals da hatte ich gesucht gehabt inkl. Filter mit internen USB3.0 und da kam halt immer das Extreme 3 mit raus


 
ich hatte mich auf die aussage des TE bezogen 
hmm komisch... 
also bei mir kommts nicht


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hmm bei mir zeigt er jetzt auch nur noch das 4er an 
Strange aber egal wieder etwas schlauer


----------



## dididerdon (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Also doch lieber auf IGP verzichten und das von Softy vorgeschlagene ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1 nehmen?

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die anderen die mir die Auswahl ausspuckt sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer!


----------



## jonasf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

für den fall dass dir deine graka abraucht hast du halt für die überbrückungszeit bis du ne neue hast die igp...
notwendig ist das aber nicht.
ich hab auch ein p board.
anschlüsse sind wichtiger als die möglichkeit der igp nutzung denke ich also das asus


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Jupp das stimmt Jonasf Anschlüsse sind wichtiger als die blöde IGP


----------



## jonasf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> Jupp das stimmt Jonasf Anschlüsse sind wichtiger als die blöde IGP


 
 xD


----------



## dididerdon (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Also passt das ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1 ?
Übertaktbar, Usb 3.0 in- und extern?
Sind sonst noch iwelche Anschlüsse zu beachten oder passt das mit meinen Komponenten zusammen?

Möchte vermeiden, das ich beim auspacken feststelle das das LW nicht dran passt oder so...


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Das Board passt, hat USB3 extern und intern und damit kannst Du übertakten.  SATA3 ist auch dabei, passt also alles


----------



## dididerdon (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ok, dann lass ich es jetzt so.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21900e18852dd87254ddba85d71844a7050bbf24e071f

Der ganze Schuppen ist jetzt bei ~780€, kommt noch die SSD und der Monitor dazu bin ich bei ca.1100€. 
Etwas mehr aber dafür mit SSD und Monitor. Habt vielen Dank!

Ich melde mich dann nochmal wenn ich alles bestellt und erhalten habe.

Danke für eure unermüdliche Unterstützung!


----------



## jonasf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

sieht doch gut aus


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Sehr schick das ganze aber wo ist denn der Monitor


----------



## dididerdon (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Den bestell ich im Anschluss wenn die Bude rennt... Wollte dann den Asus und den Dell bestellen und einen dann wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ah okay  na kannst ja berichten wo der PC hin rennt wenn du ihn hast


----------



## dididerdon (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

wenn ich hinterher komme 

Bestellung ist raus, jetzt heißt es erstma warten...


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ahh warum hast nicht heute Nacht bestellt über Midnight und denn per Nachname denn hättest du Geld gespart


----------



## dididerdon (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich hab ja schon einige Zeit diesen Thread offen und auch den Warenkorb bis auf die Aktualisierungen bei MF drin.
Da konnte ich auch schon über längeren Zeitraum beobachten wie die Preise sich entwickeln.
Die 6,99€ die man sich bei Midnight Shopping spart lohnen nicht. Bei meiner Konfig sinds im Schnitt ca. 20 Euro die die Konfi Richtung 0:00 Uhr nach oben geht.

Ausschlaggebender Punkt für die Bestellung jetzt war der i5. Der war in den letzten Tag/Wochen bei fast 200 Euro. Ich hab ihn jetzt für 185 € bestellt...deswegen hab ich jetzt zugeschlagen 

Allerdings werde ich versuchen jetzt auch nicht mehr die Preise zu prüfen... geh davon aus das sie jetzt noch weiter fallen ;D
Hät ich nicht bestellt, wären sie wahrscheinlich wieder hochgegangen


----------



## Downhill-Reh (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hab ne Frage zu dem Mainboard dass du gewählt hast:
Ich find das Teil auch sehr interessant, da ich auch nach einer preiswerten Variante suche, die internes USB 3.0 bietet - allerdings geht auf Mindfactory nicht genau hervor (für mich zumindest^^) um welche Version des P8p67 es sich handelt. Ist das wirklich das REV 3.1? oder doch das 3.0? Hat es sicher internen USB 3.0 Anschluss?

Wer kann mir da helfen? danköö


----------



## Gonzberg (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67

Einen internen USB 3.0 Anschluss hat es.
Wenn Du genau wissen möchtest um welche Revision es sich handelt, solltest Du beim Händler anrufen. Oft stimmen angegebene Revision und das Produktbild mit dem tatsächlich verkauften nicht überein.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ob Rev 3.0 oder 3.1 ist eigentlich egal, die unterscheiden sich nur beim USB3-Controller. Der ist bei der Rev. 3.0 von NEC und bei der Rev. 3.1 von ASMedia (Asus Tochterfirma).


----------



## dididerdon (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Da ja jetzt schon mal alles bestellt ist und nächste Woche (denke ich) eintreffen wird wollte ich mich jetzt mal ein wenig mit der Vorbereitung beschäftigen.

Es ist ja leider nicht alles zusammenstecken und feuer...
Was muss ich alles beachten? 
Hab mir auch schon ein paar How tos durchgelesen und wollte jetzt nochmal konkret nachfragen.

Erstmal schauen ob alles bestellte angekommen ist.
Dann ne Sichtprüfung ob irgendwas beschädigt ist und dann kanns doch mit dem Zusammenbau losgehen, richtig?

Wenn ich dann alles zusammengesteckt habe wie gehe ich weiter vor?
Erstmal anschalten und schauen?
Bios update?! Gleich win drauf klatschen?

Wie verwende ich die SSD richtig?
Erstmal formartieren?

Will mir ja dann ne 120gb SSD holen um Win 7 und Games drauf zu installieren.
Wie ist da die beste Aufteilung? Wie habt ihr das gemacht? Habt ihr überhaupt partitioniert?

Wenn ich die ganzen Fragen in einem anderen Thread/Unterforum posten soll, lasst es mich wissen.

Freundlichst angegrüßt,
didi


----------



## jonasf (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

kurz checken ob 1. alles da ist 2. alles ok ist und dann steht dem basteln eig nichts mehr im weg...
kannst natürlich nen kleinen check schonmal machen wenn du mobo+cpu+ram+nt dran hast einfach um sicher zu gehen dass es in minimalconfig anlaufen würde...

formatieren kann / muss / soll man die glaub nicht.
einfach win drauf und fertig. partitionen... halt ich nicht viel von ka wie das andere sehen...

ganz wichtige sache ist halt dass du dir die zeit nimmst und die treiber installierst xD


----------



## dididerdon (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich hab jetzt nochmal das How to zum Zusammenbau gelesen und glaube das hinzukriegen.

Bei der SW Einstellung hab ich aber noch Fragen.

Muss/soll ich ein Bios update machen?
Hab gelesen, das man bei der Installation von Win auf ner SSD die HDD Platten erstmal ablassen sollte.  Ist das korrekt?

Dann sollte man doch so Sachen wie auto Defrag ausmachen.. warum?
Superfetch und Prefetch? Trim Befehl? Boot Time defrag? Readyboost/Readydrive?!?! WTF davon hab ich noch nie was gehört...
Ist zwar von Elementardrache detailiert beschrieben aber brauch ich solche Einstellungen?! Will nix kaputt machen^^


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ein BIOS Update brauchst Du nur machen, falls es Probleme (Bluescreens o.ä.) geben sollte.

Vor der Windows Installation würde ich den Storage Mode im BIOS von IDE auf AHCI umstellen, und dann Windows installieren.

Dann kannst du dieses Tool verwenden: SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online Das übernimmt alle empfohlenen Einstellungen für die SSD automatisch.


----------



## chris-gz (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Windows 7 erkennt sofort das es auf einer SSD sitzt und schaltet Auto-Defrag selbst ab. Defragmentieren muss man nur HDD's damit Dateien schneller gelesen werden können und der Lesekopf nicht so oft hin und her muss. SSD's haben sowas nicht.

SSD's haben zudem eine Begrenzte Anzahl an Schreibzugriffen und da bei einer Defragmentierung sehr oft geschrieben wird würde somit die Lebensdauer des Speichers beeinflusst.


----------



## dididerdon (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Oh neeiiiinn... hab grade gesehen das die Pakete von MF verschickt sind. Eigentlich echt geil aber als ich geschaut habe wo ich ne Crucial M4 in München kaufen kann hat er auf einmal bei Geizhals angezeigt das es die bei Mindfactory doch gibt?????? War mir ziemlich sicher das die die 3 Top SSDs nicht im Prog haben.. -.-
Damn it!

Das ist doch die richtige oder Softy?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p736264/pid/geizhals


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Tatsächlich. Mindfactory hatte die jetzt bestimmt ein Viertel Jahr oder so nicht im Sortiment.


----------



## jonasf (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

mf hatte die aber echt nie...
ja gut ham sies auch begriffen


----------



## dididerdon (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Einen Tag zu spät... könnt ich 

Ist auch nur noch eine da. Bestell ich jetzt kommen noch 7 Eus Versand dazu (=163) + 2 Tage verspäteter Versand, wenn ich die einen denn überhaupt bekomme. Muss ich doch in die Stadt und sie mir für 170 € holen...


----------



## jonasf (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

ach die paar € sind doch die aufregung nicht wert 
kaufst sie halt vor ort ist ja egal


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Tatsächlich. Mindfactory hatte die jetzt bestimmt ein Viertel Jahr oder so nicht im Sortiment.


 
Jop, wurde aber auch echt Zeit, ist immerhin ein Selbstläufer.
Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso es das iCafe und den Xeon 1230 nicht bei Hardwareversand gibt, wird auch gerne genommen.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ja, da sind wohl ein paar echte  Experten im Einkauf am Werk


----------



## dididerdon (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

So, die SSD ist jetzt schon mal mein 
Bin gespannt wann der Rest kommt. Verschickt wurde es wohl heute schon...
Man bin ich gespannt 


Habt ihr eure 128gb SSDs partitioniert?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*



dididerdon schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure 128gb SSDs partitioniert?


 
Nein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*



dididerdon schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure 128gb SSDs partitioniert?


 
Lohnt nicht.


----------



## dididerdon (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Und was habt ihr neben Win noch alles drauf?
Kann ich ohne Bedenken Steam mit den 3-4  Games drauf machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Jop, kannst du, du musst aber denken, dass alle Steam Games in den einen Steam Ordner reinkommen. Der kann dann recht groß werden mit der Zeit, musste halt schauen, dass du, wenn du das eine oder andere nicht mehr spielst, es dann deinstallierst.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Windows, Office und 3-4 Lieblingsspiele passen da gut drauf. 

Musik, Filme ( ), Fotos etc. sollten dagegen auf die normale HDD.


----------



## dididerdon (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Oki, für normale Daten wie Fotos, Filme und alte Klassiker wie Cod 1, 2 und 4 kommen auf die 2 500gbs HDD oder auf die Externe...
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Bitte.


----------



## dididerdon (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Grüßeeeee 

Ich wurde heue morgen vom DHL Mensch geweckt und konnte meinen neuen Rechner in Empfang nehmen.
Nun sitz ich hier seit ca. 10:30 dran und naja, ausser der SSD, dem Cardreader und dem LW ist noch nicht viel im Gehäuse. Arbeite mich Schritt für Schritt durch die How To..

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem.

Altes System hat ja 2 Hdds. Eine mit Win XP und eine mit Daten. Die Daten Platte hab ich leer gelöscht und wollte sie in das neue System umziehen... Gesagt getan.
Nun wollte ich das alte System starten aber es tut sich nix. Ich dachte erst ich hätte viell die falsche ausgebaut, also hab ich die Platte wieder dran gehangen und die andere abgestöpselt..
Das funktionert aber iwie noch weniger...
Muss ich die Datenplatte iwie abmelden? Einfach abstecken funzt nicht...


----------



## dididerdon (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Wo steck ich die SSD dran?

Marvell SATA 6gb/s
Intel SATA 6 gb/s
oder Intel SATA 3gb/s?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Auf jeden Fall an den Intel SATA 6GB/s.


----------



## dididerdon (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ok hab jetzt alles so gemacht und er springt an.. Alle Lüfter laufen, ein Grünes Licht, ein Rotes Licht aufm MB. Kein MB piep.

ABER, ich habe kein Bild!!!

Hab die Rams schon umgesteckt, einzeln versucht und in den anderen Steckplätzen. Keine Änderung. Hab den Speaker auch getestet und beide Rams drausen gelassen. Hat so gepiept wie er sollte...

Jetzt habe ich die alte Grafikkarte reingebaut (war froh das ich die neue drin hatte) und.. das selbe Problem, kein Bild.

Muss ich irgendwas auf dem MB drücken?

Hab leider nur ein DVI (das ist das weiße, oder) und konnte nur die 2 Anschlüsse an der Graka testen. Aber auch hier keine Lösung..
Beide 6 Pol Pci Stecker vom NT sind an der Graka.

Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hast Du auch 2x Stromanschluss ans Board angeschlossen? Also den 20/24 pin und den 4/8pin?


----------



## dididerdon (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

ja... läuft ja sonst auch alles. 8Polig (12Vatx) und den langen neben der cpu


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Dann würde ich mal nen BIOS Reset machen, das hat schon manchmal Wunder gewirkt.

Als nächstes würde ich die Minimalkonfiguration testen, also nur 1 RAM-Riegel, Systemplatte etc.

Ist der Monitor + Kabel OK?

Hast Du ein Board mit Grafikschnittstelle? H61, H67 oder Z68?

Wenn alles nichts hilft, hast Du andere Komponenten zum Testen da?


----------



## dididerdon (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

wie mache ich das bios reset?

Mit den Rams hab ich schon getestet. 1 Ram, kein Ram, Ram wechseln, andere Bänke. Kein Erfolg.

Nein, kein IGP, hab ja das von dir empfohlene P8P67 
Hab aber meine alte 8600 GTS reingehangen und bringt auch keine Änderung.

Hast du vielleicht Icq oder so? Das wir nicht hier im Forum chatten müssen`?
Wär dir wirklich dankbar wenn du mir helfen könntest! Bin echt verzweifelt...


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Für den BIOS Reset nimmst Du den Rechner vom Strom und die BIOS Batterie raus, drückst den Gehäuse Ein/Ausschalter ein paar Mal, wartest ein paar Minuten, und machst dann die BIOS Batterie wieder rein.

ICQ habe ich leider nicht, und hier kommen sicher noch ein paar andere gute Vorschläge im Forum. Ich bin dann mit meinem Latein eh bald am Ende 

Wenn alles nix hilft, würde ich alles mal außerhalb des Gehäuses auf einer nicht leitenden Unterlage (z.B. Pappkarton) aufbauen.


----------



## dididerdon (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Also das Bios Restet hat auch nix gebracht.
Hab den Cardreader und den USB Anschluss abgelassen.

Ach man.. dann muss ich morgen wohl wirklich alles nochmal ausbauen


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2012)

Zeigt das Board vielleicht eine Fehlernummer auf dem integrierten Display an?

Edit: hat das asus mb sowas überhaupt?


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Leider nicht.. hab jetzt alles nochmal ausgebaut und versuch mal die Tisch Variante nur mit der Graka.

Hab auch nochmal WLP neu draufgemacht und den Kühler neuverschraubt.

Schauen wir mal obs was wird.


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich brauch nochmal eure Hilfe.

Ich habe jetzt alles auseinander gehabt und folgendes auf dem Tisch angeschlossen. (auf dem MB)

CPU+Lüfter, NT 24 Pol Stecker + 8 Pol (ATX12V) und die Graka (ePCI 2x6 Pol) und die Rams. Sonst nix...
Ist das die Konfi mit der man testet? oder brauch ich noch irgendwas?
Wie krieg ich das an?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hat das Board keinen Einschalter integriert? Ansonsten musst Du es mit einem Schraubenzieher kurzschließen zum starten. Ich such mal nen Link, Moment.

edit: Link Mainboard berbrcken um das Netzteil und die Stromzufuhr zu berprfen


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ok, Rechner läuft und hat ein Bild.
Ein Ram Riegel geht wohl nicht. Hab einen abgesteckt und es hat funktionert. Dann habe ich den abgesteckten mit dem funtionierenden ausgetauscht, also an den gleichen Steckplatz und es ging nicht. Wie geh ich jetzt weiter vor?
Teste ich mit dem funktionerenden weiter oder schick ich gleich beide morgen wieder zurück?

Ach ja... vielleicht noch als Hinweis für Leute die das gleiche Prob haben. Bei mir (am P8P67) leuchtet eine rote Lampe oben rechts. Mit dem funktionierenden Ram hat diese Lampe nicht geleuchtet..

Grüße,
didi


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Dann musst Du den RAM leider umtauschen (beide Riegel).  Ärgerlich, aber das ist halt ab und zu so.


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Januar 2012)

Wenn die Lampe am RAM leuchtet hast du ein RAM Problem. Klar kannst du jetzt weiter testen, solange du den Riegel nicht kaputtmschst 

Und morgen dann halt zurückschicken um zwei funktionierende zu kriegen.


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

So.. alles zusammen und win CD reingeschmissen..
Sind 119.2Gb für die 128gb M4 noch im normalen Bereich?

Ohne partitionieren einfach weiter?!


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Das ist normal. Das kommt daher, dass die Hersteller anders rechnen als Windows  Bei den Herstellern sind 1000Byte= 1kByte usw. Windows rechnet 1024Byte = 1kByte. So kannst Du es umrechnen:

128GB x 1000 x 1000 x 1000 / 1024 / 1024 / 1024 =  119,2 GB


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

oki.. hab bei den 500gb platten auch nur 465 oder so.. wollt nur kurz fragen obs im rahmen ist. aber ist es wohl. danke.
beim board steht das es iwie automatisch auf dem achi mod ist. muss ich also nix im bios umstellen. die ssd hab ich schon auf die neue fw geupdated...


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Wenn im BIOS der AHCI-Modus bereits ausgewählti ist,  musst Du nix umstellen.

Du kannst ja später mal einen AS SSD Screenshot posten, wenn Du magst, dann sieht man die Firmware und den Storage Modus.


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Alles klar. Win läuft und die ersten Treiber sind drauf.
Ziehe grad FF und wollte noch Antivir holen. Pack ich das auf die SSD oder dann später auf die HDD?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Programme, gerade wenn sie nicht viel Platz benötigen, und sehr oft benutzt werden, sollten auf die SSD. Dazu würde ich noch die Lieblingsspiele und Office auf die SSD packen.

Filme, Musik, Bilder, selten benutzte Spiele etc. würde ich auf die HDD machen.


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

headset geht, boxen nicht.. 
Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Wo hast Du denn was angeschlossen?


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hab verschiedene Sachen versucht.
Ansgeschlossen werden soll er hinten Schwarze Buchse.

Hatte das HS vorne und hinten dran und das hat funktioniert..


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Wenn das Headset am gleichen Anschluss funktioniert, und die Boxen am selben Anschluss nicht, kann es nur an den Boxen liegen. Hast Du die mal an einem anderen Rechner getestet?
Hast Du eine Soundkarte oder den onboard Sound?


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Onboard sound... ich denke das es irgendeine Einstellungssache ist. Am vorigen Rechner hat es ohne Probleme funktioniert...


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Was steht denn in der Systemsteuerung -> Sound als Standardgerät?


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich hab in dem HD Realtek dingens folgende Sachen.

Digital output, Digital output (optical) und Lautsprecher, die als Standard definiert sind.
Wenn ich die Boxen an dem Anschluss vom Headset anschliesse gehen sie..


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Dann musst Du halt umstöpseln, ich glaube nicht, dass das anders funktioniert


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Also wenn ich die Boxen an den Grünen Anschluss, den ich eigentlich für das HS verwende, gehen sie.
Dann habe ich die anderen Anschlüsse versucht um die Kopfhörer auch zu betreiben aber ohne Erflolg.

In dem HD Realtek dingens steht drin:

Digital Output, Digital output (optical) und Lautsprecher, welche Standard Ausgabe sind sowie das Mic..

Normalerweise nimmt man doch grün+pink fürs HS und schwarz für die Boxen, oder?
Geht der schwarze vielleicht nich?!


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Also ich hab grad von der Soundkarte auf den onboard Sound umgestöpselt, da habe ich am schwarzen Ausgang auch kein Signal.


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ja aber warum? Das macht doch keinen Sinn. Wofür gibts dann direkt am Board diese Anschlüsse. An dem schwarzen steht sogar rear speaker dran...
muss ich vielleicht iwas im Bios umstellen?

Im Netz gibts tausend Leute die das Prob haben aber iwie hab ich noch keine Lösung gefunden.. 

z.b. Headset und Boxen funktionieren nicht gleichzeitig - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich weiß da im Moment leider auch keine Lösung, ich stöpsle auch um, wenn ich von den Boxen auf Kopfhörer wechsle.

du kannst ja mal hier einen Thread aufmachen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/46


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

oki dok, das werde ich dann mal machen.
Dank dir Softy!

Jetzt bau ich aber erstmal den Ram aus und den alten Rechner wieder dran.
Hoffe die neuen Rams brauchen nicht so lange..


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Wäre super, wenn Du die Lösung hier postest (falls es eine gibt )


----------



## dididerdon (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Jo das mach ich. 
Werd morgen in dem Unterforum einen Fred aufmachen und dann die Lösung posten, wenn ich eine gefunden habe.


----------



## dididerdon (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Guten morgen miteinander.
Die Rams sind jetzt wieder auf dem Weg zurück Richtung MF.
Könnt ihr mir ne Alternative zu den TeamGroup Elite Rams geben? Die sind leider hier leider Lokal nicht verfügbar...
Wenns geht auch mit Lifetime Waranty...

thx


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Rigg83 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Der VRAM speicher der GraKa hat hauptsächlich was mit der Auflösung zu tun, die füllt ihn am meisten und schnellsten...alles bis FHD kommt dicke mit 1 Gb VRAM aus, darüber lohnen dann 2Gb


----------



## dididerdon (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

 

Was!? Bin verwirrt...
Hab jetzt einen Laden gefunden der die TG Elite führt.. muss ich mal anrufen und fragen ob ich die auch abholen kann.


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Wie lange hast Du den RAM von mindfactory schon? Wenn das über 14 Tage sind, kannst Du den nicht mehr so ohne Weiteres zurückgeben, sondern müsstest warten, bis sie Dir einen neuen zuschicken.


----------



## dididerdon (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Nee, das ist kein Thema. Hab die Sachen erst am Samstag bekommen und auch schon mit MF gesprochen. Will halt nicht nochmal warten bis die Post kommt und mir neue bringt sondern heute Abend fix neue Shoppen und dann gleich einbauen.


----------



## dididerdon (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Kannst du mal bitte schauen ob ich die richtigen Auswahlkriterien gewählt habe!?

Speicher/DDR3 240pin mit Kitgröße: 8GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 4GB, Anzahl Module: 2x, Speichertakt: 1333MHz, Speicherlatenz: CL9, Mindestspannung: 1.50V, Maximalspannung: 1.50V | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Können iwelche von meinem Board nicht unterstützt werden? Also gibts welche die nicht Kompatibel sind?
Oder kann ich einfach das G.Skill kit nehmen? (günstig und verfügbar in München)

Grüße


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Die kannst Du nehmen. Manchmal gibt es den hier auch recht günstig: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## dididerdon (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ok dann nehm ich den G.Skill.
Der Cosair ist zwar erhältlich in München, aber kostet über 40 Eus..

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und die haben den TeamGroup auch zufällig grad wieder reinbekommen...

*******

Ich hab jetzt auf den Zwischenkauf verzichtet und gestern die kaputten zurückgeschickt und mir gleiche neue inkl. Dell U2312hm und Asus VS248h bestellt. Auf die 2 tage kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an...

Allerdings hätte ich ja die kaputten noch behalten können bis die neuen da sind... 
Naja, egal...

Wenn dann alles wieder da ist und funktioniert, was mach ich dann?
Gibts es irgendwelche Vorgehensweisen um alles mal zu testen?
Wie geht ihr vor? 
Will nach 3 Wochen nicht feststellen, das ich vielleicht nur 25% der "Power" zur Verfügung habe.

Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe:

SSD FW Update
Win7 installiert
Steam installiert -> läääuft 
So n paar Standard Progs wie Antivir, FF..

Wenn alles dann funktionieren sollte werde ich meine alten HDDs noch formatieren und in den neuen einbauen.


----------



## dididerdon (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Guten Morgen!
Gestern kam nun endlich die 2. Lieferung von MF 

Die Rams funktionieren einwandfrei und nun steh ich vor der Entscheidung welchen Monitor ich nehmen soll 

Dell U2312HM vs. ASUS VS248h

Ich glaube die Entscheidung fällt auf den Dell, da einfach besseres Bild und besseren Standfuss. Der Asus schaukelt wirklich wie n Schiff auf hoher See sollte man mal nen Knopf drücken müssen...

Demnächst gibts auch ein paar Pix 
Dank euch nochmals für eure Hilfe!

Cruise,
didi


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich glaube, ich würde auch den Dell behalten. Wenn Dir der Asus Monitor zu wackelig ist, sei froh, dass Du keinen Samsung genommen hast. Die Standfüße sind wirklich wackelig


----------



## Abufaso (28. Januar 2012)

Ich empfehle dir auch den Dell


----------



## dididerdon (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hallo Leutz,

also das System rennt jetzt wirklich beeindruckend.
Ich frage mich nur ob ich nicht noch irgendwelche Einstellung vornehmen muss/kann um es noch besser bzw. langlebiger laufen zu lassen.
Ich hab nur alles zusammengesteckt und die Treiber drauf.

Muss ich noch irgendwas bezügl. der SSD, im Bios um- und einstellen?

Als ich meine externe HDD angestöpselt habe ist der Rechner nicht mehr hochgefahren. Das habe ich mittlerweile im Bios behoben (iwie)...

Über n paar Tips würd ich mich freuen.

THX
didi


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

AHCI hast Du bereits vor der Windows-Installation im BIOS aktiviert? Dann musst Du im BIOS nichts mehr einstellen. Du kannst aber nicht benötigte Controller deaktivieren (SATA3 und weitere nicht benötigte Schnittstellen), das beschleunigt den Boot-Vorgang ein wenig. Du kannst auch noch schauen, ob der RAM richtig erkannt wird und dort ggf. das XMP-Profil aktivieren.

Treiber könnten aktuelle Chipsatztreiber nicht schaden.


----------



## dididerdon (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Kann man iwie auslesen, welche Controller in Verwendung sind?
Ich hab kp wo ich genau was angeschlossen habe und was im Moment nicht genutzt wird?

Was heißt ob die RAM richtig erkannt werden?
In der Systemsteuerung sehe ich das ich 8gb RAM habe...


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Du kannst mal CPU-Z Screenshots posten (Reiter Memory, SPD), dann können wir den RAM mal anschauen.

Controller musst Du halt schauen, was Du angeschlossen hast, oder testweise abschalten.


----------



## dididerdon (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ok, ich schau heute abend mal was ich rauskriege.
Hab gestern auch mit Hilfe der SSD Anleitung aus dem Forum nochmal diese Software zur Einrichtung der SSD geladen.
Bis auf "kurze Namen" und "Systemwiederherstellung" hab ich glaub ich alles optimiert. (zumindest laut der Software)

Ach ja.. hier mal 2, 3 Pix von meiner neuen Bude 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Wenn du beim Booten eine Meldung von einem Controller bekommst, dass daran nichts angeschlossen ist, kannst du ihn abschalten.
Dazu muss aber das stille Booten abgeschaltet sein.


----------



## dididerdon (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich kriege in der Tat beim Booten so ne kurze Meldung..

Da steht irgendwas von Marvell inizialing und dann noch irgendwas von AHCI Mode - no harddisk detected oder so...
Muss zuhause dann nochmal genauer schauen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Jop, das ist dann der extra Controller, der dir 2x Sata 3 bringt, den kannst du unter Peripherie im Bios abschalten, musst mal schauen oder im Handbuch lesen, wo man den genau abschaltet.


----------



## dididerdon (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hier die CPU Z Screens...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind alle SATA Anschlüsse im Bios auf "deakiviert". Kann das sein?!


----------



## Softy (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Sieht prima aus  Passt alles.


----------



## dididerdon (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

heho!
Woran kann es liegen das mein rechner sehr lange im "herunterfahren" fenster hängen bleibt und auch erst wenn die externe hdd aus geht, komplett aus geht?!
Hab zummindest das gefühl das es an der ehdd liegt. Hatte vor ein paar tagen das prob schon beim hochfahren. Nachdem ich die externe im bios ausgemacht habe geht das jetzt ordentlich....


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich vermute, dass die externe in den Stand-by Modus geht, und beim Herunterfahren nochmal kurz aktiviert wird. Das dauert dann eben. So ist das zumindest bei meiner internen HDD, wenn die aus Energiespargründen ausgeschaltet wird.

Daher kannst Du mal unter Energieoptionen -> Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern -> erweiterte Energeispareinstellungen ändern -> Festplatte ausschalten -> "nie" auswählen. 

Vllt auch die USB Energiespareinstellungen deaktivieren


----------



## dididerdon (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hi Softy,

nachdem ich es gestern geschafft habe endlich den Marvellcontroller im Bios auszustellen kommt nicht mehr 2x das Bioslogo, er startet schneller und hat auch nicht mehr diese Fehlermeldung "no disk detected"..

Wegen den Energieeinstellungen muss ich dann mal schauen wenn ich wieder heim bin. Da hab ich aber gleich ich schon mal rum gespielt, weil ja mit der SSD der gesamte Rechner nicht in den Ruhezustand darf/sollte... das hab ich schon geändert.

Ich mache meinen Rechner, wenn er runtergefahren ist, immer komplett an der Steckerleiste aus, als mit so nem Knopf wo ich die ganze Steckerleiste kille. Wenn ich die externe HDD jetzt auf nie ausschalten stelle, fährt die ja dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht runter wenn der Rechner aus ist, oder? Wenn ich dann den kompletten Strom kappe, kann es passieren das ich meine Daten verliere?

An den USB Anschlüssen sind bisher nur Maus, Taster und die Externe HDD..

Grüße


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Wenn Du den Stecker ziehst, geht natürlich auch die externe Festplatte aus.  Daten gehen nicht dabei verloren.


----------



## dididerdon (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Ich hab in der Vergangeheit immer den Rechner runter gefahren und dann gewartet bis die Externe stumm ist bzw. die Lampe ausgegangen ist bevor ich die Steckerleiste umgelegt habe.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es der Externen gut tut bei laufendem Betrieb den Strom abzustellen...!?


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Gaming Bude <1000 €*

Hast Du im Moment keine interne HDD, oder wie? Ich klemme meine externe immer nur zur Datensicherung an, die restliche Zeit liegt die im Schrank.


----------



## dididerdon (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo liebe Pcghler,

nach 8 Jahren ist es mal Zeit wieder etwas aufzurüsten 
Ich habe meinen alten Thread wieder ausgekramt damit wir die Geschichte weiterschreiben können.

Hier nochmal mein damaliges Setup:

Asus P8P67 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk (wenns hochkommt ging das 3x mal auf in den letzten 8 Jahren)
Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel
520 Watt Antec High Current Gamer Non-Modular 80+ Bronze 2019 ausgetauscht mit beQuiet! straight power 11 550W
8GB (2x 4096MB) TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit + weitere 8 GB letzten Monat
1280MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI/1xDisplayPort (Retail) 2018? ausgetauscht mit GTX 1060 6GB 
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
EDIT: HDD alte 500gb Samsung und 500 GB WDD vorhanden, Win läuft auf der Crucial M4 von damals . Ausserdem hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch noch eine weitere 500GB SSD von Crucial MX500? nachgerüstet.
Fractal Design Arc Midi Tower
23" (58,42cm) Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz 1920x1080 1xDP/1xDVI/1xVGA

Warum möchte ich aufrüsten?
Ich möchte einfach nach 8 Jahren wieder was aktuelleres.
Warzone in guter/sehr guter Auflösung zocken und die nächsten Jahre wieder Ruhe haben.
Ausserdem möchte ich mit einem Spezi das Thema streamen angehen.

Budget:
wäre schön wenn es wieder im Rahmen bis max 1000 € liegt. Wichtiger ist mir aber Preis/Leistung.

Zeitraum:
Eilt nicht, hab die nächsten 3 Monate Elternzeit und hätte da etwas mehr Zeit zum bauen.

Was wieder verwendet werden kann bleibt, alles andere kommt in die Kleinanzeigen 

Hab ich was vergessen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir wie damals helfen und ich freue mich auf den Austausch.
So long,
didi


----------



## Lordac (16. Juli 2020)

Servus,

im Prinzip brauchst du nur  CPU, Mainboard und RAM; sowie ggf. die Grafikkarte und eine Wärmeleitpaste, alles andere kannst du weiter nutzen.

Beim Thermalright HR-02 Macho  musst du schauen ob es vom Hersteller ein Montagekit für den Sockel AM4 von AMD gibt, ansonsten ist da ein anderer CPU-Kühler nötig.

Hier meine Vorschläge:

Unterbau AMD:
*CPU:* Ryzen 5 3600
*Mainboard:* MSI B450-A Pro Max *oder* ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus (Cashback-Aktion nutzen **klick**!)
*RAM:* 32GB DDR4-3200/3600, CL16, z.B. G.Skill RipJaws V

Unterbau Intel:
*CPU:* i5-10600K
*Mainboard: *MSI Z490-A Pro
*RAM:* 32GB DDR4-3200/3600, CL16, z.B. G.Skill RipJaws V

Restliche Komponenten:
*Grafikkarte:* MSI RTX 2060 SUPER Ventus GP OC
*2. Frontlüfter:* Arctic P14

Gruß Lordac


----------



## dididerdon (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo Lordac,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich möchte gleich auf PCIe4 gehen. Wenn ichs richtig verstehe kommt dann nur das Asus in Frage?

Was ist mit Graka? lieber noch warten?

Grüße


----------



## Lordac (16. Juli 2020)

Servus,

dann kommt nur AMD mit einem B550-/X570-Mainboard in Frage. 

Da ich den Stream über die Grafikkarte laufen lassen würde, musst du auf die nächste Generation von Nvidia warten, und einstweilen die GTX1060 weiter nutzen. 

Gruß Lordac


----------

